# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الانيمي >  >  صور رعب-دماء-خوف-قتل ..........

## **جوان**

:weird: 
تحـياتـيـ..

منقول  :rolleyes:

----------


## أميرة الذوق

يعطيك ربي 1000 عافية

----------


## fatemah

ناوي على البشرية الحساسة
خخخخخخخ
تحياتي

----------


## **جوان**

الله  يعافيكِ اختي 

اميــرة الذوق ...

----------


## **جوان**

هههههههههههههه

تسلمي  على المرور الحلو

نورتي الموضوع ........

----------


## لحظة خجل

**
*ههههاي*

*تسلمي لي على الصور*

----------


## المومياءة

*السلام عليكم*
*يوووش هالصور* 
*اني ما احب العنف و الدم***الاخت ما تتحمل*
*بس في ناس يحبون* 
*علعموم ثانكس على الصور*

----------


## الاسطورة

يعطيك العاااااااافية

----------


## روحk.s.a.

وللللللللللللللللللللللل خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ يسلموووو عالطرح

----------


## **جوان**

الله  يــسلمكـمـ

على المرور الحلوو

نـورتوا الموضووع

----------


## الزينبية

مشكور على الصور رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة آنا احب الصور الي زي كذة

----------


## الحزيـنه

كل ذا ول 
خخخ
يسلمووو ع الصور ^^

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*يسلمو اختي على الصور بس بصراحه*
*منظر مو حلو الواحد  يشوفه حتى لو كرتون*
*تحياااااتي*
*اختك* 
*الفراشه الحائرة*

----------


## Taka

*يسلمو ع الصور المرعبه ....*

----------


## بائعة الورد

يعطيك العافيه أختي على هالصور **سؤال**من وين تجيبين هالصور يامجرمه هاااااااااااااتقبلي مروري**أختك بائعة الورد**

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

**




**


**



*لا تعيديها*



**



*<<<<<<<<<<<<< مسويه روحها الاخت رقيقه*

*خخخخخخخخخ*


*بس على فكره بقت كم صوره لان اخوي يموت في هذي الصور* 



*دمتــــــــــ بود*

----------


## بريط

يسلمو

----------


## **جوان**

وواوو 

// روعــه //

اخلي الموضوع  كم يوم 

يصير كذا يجنن  تسلموون 

على الطلهـ  الحلـوه 

مشكورين على المرور  ...

----------


## كبرياء

*يعطيك العاااااااافية**أختي*
*لاعدمنا جديدك*

*تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*

----------


## **جوان**

الله  يعافيكِ

مشكوره 

على المرور الحـلو..

----------


## البطة الغرقانة

thanks you help me ....

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلمو جوان 
  على الصور 
الروعه

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى
وكيف لا تفسد عقول أطفالنا ؟ ومثل هذه المشاهد تختبئ في جحور الإغواء والتضليل والتجارة بعقول الأطفال البريئة .. !! إن مثل هذه الصور تجدها في مواقع منتشرة عبر النت وربما في محلات بيع الستيكرات والأشكال في محلات الزينة أو - لا تتفاجأ - لو عثرت على بعضها في بعض المكتبات ، فمثل هذا النوع من التجارة لا غرض منه سوى الاطاحة بعقول أبنائنا الصغار حتى يهيموا في خيال غير خيالهم الصحي ويضيعوا في أجواء العنف والقسوة .. !!
يجب أن نحذر أبنائنا من مشاهدة هذه الصور والتجنب عنها وإيضاح أضرارها ..!!
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*يسلموا*

----------


## المستحييل

مرره حلوه الصور..
يسلمووو..
         المستحيل..

----------

